# mfc71.dll is missing. Please help...



## mrbladedude (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi so this damn message is appearing every time I log onto my profile. I dont know what else to do here. I just got done formatting my entire computer and reinstalling Windows 8 and it is STILL HERE. What else can possibly be done?

After 2 days of finally formatting my PC and reinstalling Windows and all my other software etc, this problem still persists. 

What is it?

Please help me get rid of it.

Thanks


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

hello,

*SFC /SCANNOW*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.
*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Run* => Inside the run box copy and paste the following command:

```
cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
```

Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt* => Please upload *CBS.txt* to this thread
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or ge.tt


----------

